# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Siemens] ΛΑστιχο φουρνου κουζινας SIEMENS

## cult

Παιδια να κανω μια ερωτηση.
Εχω μια κουζινα SIEMENS 14 ετων (μοντελω δεν ξερω απο που μπορω να δω) και εχει ξεκολλησει το λαστιχο της πορτας του φουρνου με αποτελεσμα να μην παταει καλα ο φουρνος να εχει απωλεια θερμοτητας και να εχει μαυρισει το πανω μερος της πορτας.Ξερει κανεις που μπορω να βρω λαστιχο πως αυτο μπαινει και ποια η τιμη του (ειδα κατι 40αρια στο EBAY τοσο κοστιζει?)

----------


## PARKER

Για ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/index.php
και εδώ http://www.cortel.gr/

----------


## cult

Eυχαριστω για την απαντηση.
Για να δω το μοντελο της κουζινας πρεπει να την τραβηξω σωστα?
Και κατι ακομη.ΠΟυ ακριβως κουμπωνει η φλατζα?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Για το δικό σου μοντέλο δεν ξέρω ... αλλά από άλλες κουζίνες που είδα . Αυτή η φλάντζα έχει από πίσω μεταλλικά κωνικά ελάσματα "κλικ" που κουμπώνουν πάνω σε ανάλογες τρύπες που έχει το πλαίσιο της πόρτας. Και για να βγουν , βγαίνουν προσεχτικά με χρήση κατσαβιδιού στα σημεία όπου ακριβώς βρίσκονται τα κλιπς .

----------


## cult

Λοιπον οντως εχει 6 κλιπς.Απλα επειδη η κουζινα εκαι που ειναι και ετσι οπως ειναι τοποθετημενη δεν τραβιεται η μονη λυση ειναι να μετρησω το λαστιχο περιμετρικα και να δω κατα προσεγγιση ποσο ειναι.Μολις το τοποθετησω θα σας πω εντυπωσεις.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Λοιπον οντως εχει 6 κλιπς.Απλα επειδη η κουζινα εκαι που ειναι και ετσι οπως ειναι τοποθετημενη δεν τραβιεται η μονη λυση ειναι να μετρησω το λαστιχο περιμετρικα και να δω κατα προσεγγιση ποσο ειναι.Μολις το τοποθετησω θα σας πω εντυπωσεις.


Πάρε δείγμα της φλάντζας και πήγαινε σε ένα κατά περιοχής σου κατάστημα επισκευών και ζήτα ένα αντίστοιχο . δώσε και στοιχεία της κουζίνας σου.
http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...tid=138&m=&l=1

----------


## cult

ΛΟιπον το μοντελο της κουζινας ειναι το HL54020/03.
Πηγα σα καποια καταστηματα της περιοχης μου αλλα μου ειπαν να βγαλω το παλιο να τους το δειξω.Επειδη ομως το παλιο εχει ψωριασει και αν το βγαλω δεν ξαναμπαινει μπορει να μου πει καποιος ποιο  λαστιχο ταιριαζει απο τα προαναφερθεντα sites αν ειναι να το παραγγειλω απο εκει.

----------


## konman

Δες το FD 6705 ο κωδικος ειναι 055660 και εχει 20,21€        
 και για FD 6706 ο κωδικος ειναι 056510 και εχει 23,21€
 Η τιμες ειναι της εταιριας.

----------


## cult

Ok θα το κοιταξω.Μονο γνησια υπαρχουν?

----------


## cult

Εντελως ενημερωτικα βρηκα και ιμιτασιον που παταει μια χαρα στα 13.5 ευρω.

----------

